# probleme lecture de musique sur ipod touch



## bazil (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai récemment importé de la musique via une clé usb sur mon macbook, je l'ai ajoutée a itunes, jusque la pas de problèmes la qualité du son est bonne, la lecture fluide...
Je synchronise donc mon ipod touch pour y mettre toute cette musique (5 albums), la encore pour les 4 premiers tout se passe bien, mais arrivé au 5eme les chansons passent directement les unes après les autres sans que je je puisse les écouter et sans que je touche a quoi que ce soit.....

J'ai essayer de rebooter l'ipod, j'ai supprimer l'album défectueux de l'ipod et je l'y est remis, rien a faire, je désespère, surtout qu'il n'y a aucun problème de lecture de cet album avec itunes.....

Bref j'espere que vous pourrez m'aider

cordialement.


----------



## eliotus (13 Août 2008)

Salut! Ne cherche pas trop, moi cela m'arrive parfois avec mon nano, c'est surement ton album qui est défectueux,sinon je ne voix aucune possibilité a part celle de racheter(ou télécharger ton album)
ciao bonne journée
eliotus


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2008)

Souvent lorsque ce type de souci se produit, c'est lié à une info dans les "tags id3" qu'iTunes ou l'iPOD n'arrive pas à décoder.

IL faut passer en revue toutes les infos dans les différents champs possible sur les titres en question (enlever les caractères exotiques si il y en a qui apparaissent notament)


----------



## bazil (14 Août 2008)

j'ai tout essayer, rien a faire, j'ai même importer une copie de cet album, apparemment mon ipod ne l'aime pas ^^.

merci beaucoup pour vos conseil en tout cas!!!!!!


----------

